# Ideas for induction-friendly frying pans?



## valdim (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello folks, 
I am on the path of searching and selecting cookwar for our new home kitchen.
There will be a 3- zones induction hob (this one), so I started looking for frying pans and/or skillets for it.
The first one I bought today and used it on the present hob (non-induction). I was amazed how fast the pan heats up.

We use a 30 cm alu Tefal, which would become useless, so I am looking for a replacement with same size induction-friendly one. 
I have a cast iron oval 30/23 casserole which would fit well on the flex zone. But I am wondering may be it would be good to have an oval frying pan or skillet for the bridge zone...

Any ideas or suggestions for quality frying pans (WMF set of pots already available) are welcome.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 23, 2021)

Currently my absolute favorite is the Demeyere Controlinduc.


----------



## valdim (Mar 23, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> Currently my absolute favorite is the Demeyere Controlinduc.


Yeah...it's mine, too. But above my price acceptability.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 23, 2021)

I hear what you are saying....it IS expensive


----------



## valdim (Mar 23, 2021)

May be WMF is the right price level for me...


----------



## Sdo (Mar 23, 2021)

I have both Demeyere and Paderno. Different pans and surely different prices. For the price Paderno is great.


----------



## rmrf (Mar 23, 2021)

I have demeyere 7 ply, all clad 3,5 ply, some carbon steels and cast irons. Demeyere is amazingly even and stable but takes a while to heat up. All-clad isn't that even, but they work fine and are a lot more responsive. Cast and carbon are too uneven for me unless I want to spend 15 minutes pre-heating. Be careful of warping carbon steel. I've done so a number of times. Heating on 1/2 or 1/3 power until fairly warm before cranking it up fixes that but it takes longer.

There's a few threads around here discussing high end cookware and pans for induction stoves. Someone spoke highly of a copper core induction safe pan that I want to try. 

For fry pans, my advice is that you need to know what you want to do with the fry pan and you will probably need 2 distinct pans. If you want to sear evenly, there's nothing like a 12.6in demeyere 7 ply. If you don't need even and don't mind pre-heating, cast iron might be the way to go. I like all-clad 3ply for responsive. I use a ~13'' dia, 6qt saute pan a lot but their normal 12'' is a lot more fun to use.


----------



## big_adventure (Mar 23, 2021)

I use Borgeat carbon steel and Lodge cast iron mostly on induction for pans. I've also got a couple of old Guy Degrenne stainless clad and a couple of Tefal non-stick (great when kids are cooking). Everything works fine once you learn how your hob works. The Borgeat carbons are awasome and cheap, but don't heat and cool as fast as aluminum or copper of course.


----------



## valdim (Mar 24, 2021)

Sdo said:


> I have both Demeyere and Paderno. Different pans and surely different prices. For the price Paderno is great.


Never heard about Paderno....From which series you have?


----------



## Sdo (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a Grand Gourmet series Frying pan and a Series 2500 3-Ply saucier. Very happy with both and they look much nicer live than in the photos. The frying pan is very responsive and cooks pretty evenly and the saucier is absolutely great. Handles are also great but that would be more a matter of personal taste I guess. Love both and will buy more from them.

Cheers!


----------



## valdim (Mar 24, 2021)

rmrf said:


> Be careful of warping carbon steel. I've done so a number of times.





big_adventure said:


> Everything works fine once you learn how your hob works.


Thanks for those advices, guys...I feel a little stunned after this. Never used induction hobs before and for mine the total peak power is 7+ kW. I guess that means "powerful".
None of the mentioned brands are offered through a store in Bulgaria (except Tefal), so...I guess my choice is within the german brands.
By the way, I found this brand new Tefal in 24 cm for just 16 euro. Is this (relatively) good choice?


----------



## big_adventure (Mar 24, 2021)

valdim said:


> Thanks for those advices, guys...I feel a little stunned after this. Never used induction hobs before and for mine the total peak power is 7+ kW. I guess that means "powerful".
> None of the mentioned brands are offered through a store in Bulgaria (except Tefal), so...I guess my choice is within the german brands.
> By the way, I found this brand new Tefal in 24 cm for just 16 euro. Is this (relatively) good choice?



Tefals are generally "fine" for induction. Not "the most epic ever" but they get the job done. They heat quickly, cool quickly, maintain _relatively_ even heat. I've always got a few Tefals in my rotation - they are just so ubiquitous that I've acquired and also given away a bunch over time.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 24, 2021)

Just be careful with preheating pans and keeping them on high power for too long, I find it's all too easy to burn the oil/product due to the lag in heat travelling up from within the core with many pans and pots. The smell of carbonization is the earliest warning you'll get.


----------



## valdim (Mar 24, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> Just be careful with preheating pans and keeping them on high power for too long, I find it's all too easy to burn the oil/product due to the lag in heat travelling up from within the core with many pans and pots. The smell of carbonization is the earliest warning you'll get.


Hm....I will learn and improve...But I dont know how wify would manage. With the present glass ceramic hobs her fav cooking strategy is jumping directly to 9 (max), just because things happen quicker...


----------



## Chopper88 (Mar 24, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> Just be careful with preheating pans and keeping them on high power for too long, I find it's all too easy to burn the oil/product due to the lag in heat travelling up from within the core with many pans and pots. The smell of carbonization is the earliest warning you'll get.


This^

Also be aware that with Tefal you'll even burn up the non stick coating itself as well, which is highly toxic. This for example kills a bird within minutes if you just let the pan sit on highest heat without anything in it and it starts smoking.


----------



## Sdo (Mar 24, 2021)

If looking for nonstick and if available for you check Anolon Nouvelle Copper skillet. I got one and it is very very good.


----------



## valdim (Mar 24, 2021)

For just 24 hours Iearned so much about cookware and brands, from you guys...It's another time I realize how wonderful it is to be part of KKF community. Thanks! And we go on!

I registered at Paderno, and realized they ship free of charge above 65 euro order...So...honestly , I am drooling after a frying pan Grand Gourmet Series 1100, Stainless steel - ø 32,00 cm - h. 6,00 cm ...
But let's see also Anolon Nouvelle Copper (another brand I did not know), too
Edit: F**k, that Anolon looks gorgeous, but it is in the US...


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmmm am I right in reading that the body of the Anolon new copper series is made from anodized Aluminium?


----------



## Sdo (Mar 24, 2021)

valdim said:


> For just 24 hours Iearned so much about cookware and brands, from you guys...It's another time I realize how wonderful it is to be part of KKF community. Thanks! And we go on!
> 
> I registered at Paderno, and realized they ship free of charge above 65 euro order...So...honestly , I am drooling after a frying pan Grand Gourmet Series 1100, Stainless steel - ø 32,00 cm - h. 6,00 cm ...
> But let's see also Anolon Nouvelle Copper (another brand I did not know), too
> Edit: F**k, that Anolon looks gorgeous, but it is in the US...



If you subscribe to their ( Paderno ) newsletter you get 10% discount. Can't go wrong with this and yes, for frying pan I would recommend the Grand Gourmet series. Delivery was very fast with no issues whatsoever. Found the Anolon in a shop here in Ireland with 50% discount  Not sure, but you might be able to find something within the EU.

Cheers!


----------



## Sdo (Mar 24, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> Hmmm am I right in reading that the body of the Anolon new copper series is made from anodized Aluminium?


Yes, it is. Not only the new copper series though.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 24, 2021)

valdim said:


> Hm....I will learn and improve...But I dont know how wify would manage. With the present glass ceramic hobs her fav cooking strategy is jumping directly to 9 (max), just because things happen quicker...


I was not aware my GF had a sister.....


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 25, 2021)

valdim said:


> With the present glass ceramic hobs her fav cooking strategy is jumping directly to 9 (max), just because things happen quicker...


The new induction may fix that mistake; induction on the high setting has burned a lot of people's dinner.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 25, 2021)

(It isn't bad or anything - but people are sometimes surprised at first with how quickly it will get hot)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't have induction but remembered this thread when my new pan arrived today and thought I'd share. Not sure on overseas availability though.


----------



## valdim (Mar 25, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I don't have induction but remembered this thread when my new pan arrived today and thought I'd share. Not sure on overseas availability though.


Congrats on your new pan.
This is not available here.


----------



## valdim (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, I realized that I can not accept the prices of Demeyere...Any size/line price. 
I may buy this Paderno frying pan, with the intention to use it for searing meat and fish. That would be my main frying tool, that's why I would order it in the 32 cm size. I have the 28 Silit 2-handles pan from my first post and may be I will buy a 24 frying pan with 1 handle, too.
I already have a 24 cm WMF soute pan... So, more or less, that is enough (in terms of frying pans) for a home kitchen...Right?

FYI, while searching for pans, I found a Romanian manufacturer (Fabrica de tacamuri si vase inox Italia) of inox cookware, with very reasonable prices and (I beleive) decent quality. You have to use translator though. 

Feel free to provide more advice or opinion on the above. Thanks!


----------



## big_adventure (Mar 29, 2021)

valdim said:


> Well, I realized that I can not accept the prices of Demeyere...Any size/line price.
> I may buy this Paderno frying pan, with the intention to use it for searing meat and fish. That would be my main frying tool, that's why I would order it in the 32 cm size. I have the 28 Silit 2-handles pan from my first post and may be I will buy a 24 frying pan with 1 handle, too.
> I already have a 24 cm WMF soute pan... So, more or less, that is enough (in terms of frying pans) for a home kitchen...Right?
> 
> ...



Probably well more than enough, for a home kitchen. We'd all _like_ more tools, but we mostly don't _need_ more than one big pan and one small pan.


----------



## Sdo (Mar 29, 2021)

As I have mentioned before, Paderno is great. Very happy with it every time I use it  The Saucier ( 3 ply ) is great as well.

Cheers.


----------



## valdim (Mar 29, 2021)

@Sdo would you share with us in what terms El Paderno is great?
I have one more concern - one handle pan or two handles pan?
the advantages of the two handles is that it saves space and you can use it as a tray in the oven. The one handle pan seems more convenient when you work on the hob.
In any case I am more inclined to buy the 30cm pan with one handle, since it would be the main tool...


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 29, 2021)

I've got a Paderno carbon steel pan. Great value for the price. I've never noticed any warping, and I'll routinely get it very hot for reverse seared steaks.


----------



## Sdo (Mar 30, 2021)

valdim said:


> @Sdo would you share with us in what terms El Paderno is great?
> I have one more concern - one handle pan or two handles pan?
> the advantages of the two handles is that it saves space and you can use it as a tray in the oven. The one handle pan seems more convenient when you work on the hob.
> In any case I am more inclined to buy the 30cm pan with one handle, since it would be the main tool...


Good morning!

Paderno positive points :

Sears wonderfully, very even.
I like the handle which is very comfortable and with the right size to me. It heats a bit on the 5/6 cm near the pan. This is fine and it also happens with my Demeyere. 
Very responsive
Easy to clean.

Cheers!


----------



## valdim (Mar 30, 2021)

Sdo said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Paderno positive points :
> 
> ...


Does food (for example a ) stick to the surface? And in general, how this matter (sticking) works on the steel pans?
Thanks @Sdo


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 30, 2021)

if it's carbon steel it will create it's own non stick surface. You need to pre treat the pan and take care to not use soap etc, and avoid acidic food to maintain the non stick surface created. My Debuyer Carbon is less smooth than that Demeyer Controlinduc with it's PTFE coating but good enough to fry eggs without making scrambled eggs.

Sometimes meat sticks but just wait until it's browned a bit more and it will release, same a on the BBQ.


----------



## Sdo (Mar 30, 2021)

valdim said:


> Does food (for example a ) stick to the surface? And in general, how this matter (sticking) works on the steel pans?
> Thanks @Sdo


I did not try fish on it as I use the Anolon non-stick for it but i can imagine it would do fine. I use it for meat and also to fry eggs. Regarding eggs It does not stick at all if you use a bit of oil or butter just to grease it very slightly ( I mean very slightly ). However, I am finding that the more I use it the less or none is needed. To sear steak without any grease I allow it to get quite hot before putting the meat on it and it works perfectly. Just allow it to cook and it will release by itself. No warping whatsoever so far. Comparing with the cookware I have I would say that the difference between Paderno and Demeyere is not that much to justify such a price difference. Sure that Demeyere is more solid and will last longer. It also keeps shinny easily but if you are a practical guy that is just not enough arguments to prefer the more expensive. Sorry if can't get more technical or detailed but I am just a humble homecook 

Cheers!


----------



## valdim (Mar 30, 2021)

More than enough, @Sdo , thanks to you and @MarcelNL , too.


----------



## btbyrd (Mar 30, 2021)

Sticking in carbon steel (and stainless, for that matter) is largely a matter of technique. If you use oil and make sure the pan is hot enough, you should have few issues. People often talk about needing a Teflon pan for fish, and I have no idea what they're talking about. Cast iron, carbon steel, and stainless all work great for fish if your technique doesn't suck. People say the same thing about needing a Teflon pan for eggs; this is kind of true... fried eggs will be just fine in non-Teflon pans (again, if the pan is hot enough and you're using fat) but you can't do a slow/low scramble with carbon or cast iron and expect not to have problems. Fast and fluffy eggs are do-able, but slow and creamy eggs are liable to have sticking problems. Slow scrambled eggs are the one thing I find a proper nonstick pan useful for.

And you can use soap on carbon/cast iron. The seasoning is polymerized oil and isn't going to be removed by surfactants or detergents in the normal course of handwashing in the sink. But acidic ingredients will strip the seasoning and make your food taste bad.


----------



## damiano (Apr 3, 2021)

Paderno Grand Gourmet is wonderful, and imho better than Demeyere. Main reason because the Paderno has more conductive aluminum in the bottom of the pan.

If you want a dishwasher friendly Paderno look a like with better fit and finish, but higher prices in general, look for the German made Fissler Original Profi line. Often found for cheap on the various amazon sites in Europe (just like Paderno). Fissler has the same thick aluminum bottom.


----------



## valdim (Apr 10, 2021)

OK. I ordered a 32 cm Paderno Grand Gourmet frying pan. Hopefully it would arrive next week.
I will write when I recive it, then when I test it.


----------



## valdim (Apr 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> I may buy this Paderno frying pan, with the intention to use it for searing meat and fish. That would be my main frying tool, that's why I would order it in the 32 cm size. I have the 28 Silit 2-handles pan from my first post and may be I will buy a 24 frying pan with 1 handle, too.


I had a small adventure with the purchase of the Paderno pan...As I mentioned, I ordered 32 cm and it arrived relatively quick. To my astonishment, it was huge, well...above my imagination, for sure. (Un)fortunately, the box was torn from the transportation (and probably throwing here and there) , and the end of the handle had several ugly marks from scratching...When I opened it and inspected the surface, I found another 1,5 cm scracth on the bottom...That one really pissed me off.
The Customer Service were very polite and helpful, so I returned the pan by DHL without any hassle. I am expecting the refund now. 
So far, so good.
While communicating the discrepancies, I asked HOW they measure the diam. of the pans. They said "We measure from the inner rim to inner rim." Hm....I was thinking they measure from one to the other OUTER rim. And this pan was 34 cm there...Means huge, for my standrads 
Now, I will be more careful and will request info for the 28 cm size...I guess it should be what I initially thought would be the 30 cm size.
So guys, when someone orders pans and pots from Paderno - Italy, check what their sizes mean. That matters...
Have a nice day.


----------



## Sdo (Apr 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> I had a small adventure with the purchase of the Paderno pan...As I mentioned, I ordered 32 cm and it arrived relatively quick. To my astonishment, it was huge, well...above my imagination, for sure. (Un)fortunately, the box was torn from the transportation (and probably throwing here and there) , and the end of the handle had several ugly marks from scratching...When I opened it and inspected the surface, I found another 1,5 cm scracth on the bottom...That one really pissed me off.
> The Customer Service were very polite and helpful, so I returned the pan by DHL without any hassle. I am expecting the refund now.
> So far, so good.
> While communicating the discrepancies, I asked HOW they measure the diam. of the pans. They said "We measure from the inner rim to inner rim." Hm....I was thinking they measure from one to the other OUTER rim. And this pan was 34 cm there...Means huge, for my standrads
> ...


 Just to add as it could help. Before buying my Paderno pans I have asked their CS to indicate a few sizes mainly to be sure it would fit in my oven. I did not ask for the 28cm but it will hopefully give you an idea.

26 cm = the diameter of the base is 21 cm about - "We confirm that the size of the handle is 25 cm, and the total size of the pan handle included is 51 cm". 

24 cm = diameter of the base is 19 cm about

Sad to know you've received your pan damaged. I was lucky enough to have it with no damage at all. However, I can confirm their CS works fast and effective.

Hope you have better luck with the smaller one you'll order.

Cheers!


----------

